# California Threatening To Close 48 Parks!!!



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I won't get into the politics of this, though I'd like to comment, but mostly I am shocked and saddened that it appears so many parks may be closed.

From the San Jose Mercury News

Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger's proposal to close 48 state parks to help balance California's budget may be easier said than done...

... State parks Director Ruth Coleman, a Democrat first appointed by former Gov. Gray Davis, said her department chose which parks to close, based on attendance, revenue generated, and geographic mix, after being told by Schwarzenegger's office to cut roughly 10 percent from the parks budget...

From CBS5 KPIX

SACRAMENTO (AP) ― From north to south, here are the 48 state parks, beaches, reserves and recreation areas that Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger is proposing to close to help balance the state budget. The parks would be closed until enough money is available to reopen them. The governor's office also said some parks could be turned over to local governments to operate.

• Del Norte Redwoods State Park.
• Grizzly Creek Redwoods State Park.
• William B. Ide Adobe State Historic Park.
• Woodson Bridge State Recreation Area.
• Plumas-Eureka State Park.
• Malakoff Diggins State Historic Park.
• Manchester State Beach.
• Clear Lake State Park.
• Anderson Marsh State Historic Park.
• Austin Creek State Recreation Area.
• Armstrong Redwoods State Reserve.
• Governor's Mansion State Historic Park.
• Sutter's Fort State Historic Park.
• State Indian Museum State Historic Park.
• Tomales Bay State Park.
• Petaluma Adobe State Historic Park.
• Benecia Capitol State Historic Park.
• Benicia State Recreation Area.
• Candlestick Point State Recreation Area.
• Railtown 1897 State Historic Park.
• McConnell State Recreation Area.
• California State Mining and Mineral Museum
• George J. Hatfield State Recreation Area.
• Wassama Round House State Historic Park
• Portola Redwoods State Park
• Great Valley Grasslands State Park
• Henry W. Coe State Park.
• Fremont Peak State Historic Park.
• Fort Ord Dunes State Park.
• Limekiln State Park.
• William Randolph Hearst Memorial State Beach.
• San Simeon State Park.
• Harmony Headlands State Park.
• Estero Bluffs State Park.
• Morro Strand State Beach.
• Los Osos Oaks State Reserve.
• Montana de Oro State Park
• Providence Mountains State Recreation Area.
• La Purisima Mission State Historic Park.
• Santa Susana Pass State Historic Park.
• Los Encinos State Historic Park.
• Topanga State Park.
• California Citrus State Historic Park.
• Will Rogers State Historic Park.
• Pio Pico State Historic Park.
• Mount San Jacinto State Park.
• Salton Sea State Park.
• Picacho State Recreation Area.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...that is a big list of Parks.









Perhaps is can turn out for the best if the State Of California turns it over to local cities? Then the city would have more interest in making sure they were well kept up and secure.

Sure hope this doesn't have an impact on any of our fellow California Outbackers.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Grrrrrr







I can't say much without unfurling a political tirade at our legislature.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Its a shame. So much money is wasted. The national park service is in poor shape and now the states are cutting parks so save $$$ they overspend. Even our local parks charge to get in. Why do I pay taxes and then have to pay to get into the parks that my tax $ fund???? Not even to camp, just to spend an afternoon. What is wrong with our govt??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is lot of closures.

Doesn't sound like fun. How are they going to save $ other than not paying the employees. That means less tax $.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps is can turn out for the best if the State Of California turns it over to local cities? Then the city would have more interest in making sure they were well kept up and secure.


State of California? More like 'The People's Democratic Republic of California"!!! That's what I'm calling it from now on...PDRC!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This really upsets me a lot, I can think of a lot of State agencies that they could close but not one State park should be on that list. When they stop giving away money to people who don't deserve it and get rid of the fat we would not be having this problem. I guess the terminator can't balance the check book either but that doesn't surprise me sense he is a RINO anyway. Anytime the Government tries to run something it is nothing but a waste of money where a civilian can run the same thing and make a profit.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> This really upsets me a lot, I can think of a lot of State agencies that they could close but not one State park should be on that list. When they stop giving away money to people who don't deserve it and get rid of the fat we would not be having this problem. I guess the terminator can't balance the check book either but that doesn't surprise me sense he is a RINO anyway. Anytime the Government tries to run something it is nothing but a waste of money where a civilian can run the same thing and make a profit.


http://ga3.org/campaign/KeepStateParksOpen?qp_source=web

If anyone wants to send an email letter to our lawmakers, here is the site. Please help save California State Parks!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

They closed a bunch in Ontario Canada a few years ago and turned them into private contractor parks, what a mistake! Raise a little hell! don't let the idiots do it!

Good luck









Steve


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Absolutely infuriating! As others have said...So much government waste, and then we have to compensate by closing state parks.

I suppose funding family-oriented activities, such as camping, comes lower on the priority list than funding condoms for school children.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> This really upsets me a lot, I can think of a lot of State agencies that they could close but not one State park should be on that list. When they stop giving away money to people who don't deserve it and get rid of the fat we would not be having this problem. I guess the terminator can't balance the check book either but that doesn't surprise me sense he is a RINO anyway. Anytime the Government tries to run something it is nothing but a waste of money where a civilian can run the same thing and make a profit.


http://ga3.org/campaign/KeepStateParksOpen?qp_source=web

If anyone wants to send an email letter to our lawmakers, here is the site. Please help save California State Parks!
[/quote]
Thanks for the link Chabbie! I just sent in my plea...

The closing of California State Parks effects everyone in one way or another









Please take the time to go to this link and make your voice heard...it's just a couple of clicks away


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Come on up north a bit. We have a GREAT campgrounds and beautiful places to see.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Keep up the fight. We are fighting the same thing here in southeast Ohio. We have our wonderful Lake Snowden. Hocking college bought it for educational purposes and then closed the campground, after much ##!! they have offered to reopen it at expanded prices for no more features. The excuse was it was loosing money. I want to know how it lost money with students running it for little to nothing pay. It had electric spots only with a dump station. The grounds still had to be maintained and patrolled. Their plan was to add a restaurant and private homes and make it an elite gated community. the campground was to go from over 100 camping spots to 25 and then was removed completely. The community had a royal fit and stopped the liqueur license on the last election. The developer then moved on and now the college has decided to reopen it. I have a hard time with the thought that they were trying to line their own pockets at our children's and our expense. This park is across from our local school and was used by them also. It was nice to be able to camp and also hit the school functions as well. So I would suggest as many people hit the parks asap. to show how much they are used and get some leverage to stop them. Good luck with your fight.


----------

